# breeder near Kansas City?



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)

Stationed at Fort Leavenworth, KS and looking for a good german shepherd puppy. Wanting a male, OFA/DM certification etc. 

Ideas?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Midwest

You might try here.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

anezka k9...neat dogs. AnezkaK9 LLC - Stilwell, KS - Pet Service | Facebook

Working dogs, mostly dark to black sables, nicely bred.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha Seck has a showline female (OFA Good) being bred right now if you want a black and red....sire is a titled koered dog - I think a Triumphs' Gucci son....she is in NE, but the male is in Kansas City I think...she is mnm on this board...

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I personally would highly recommend Malinda at Weberhaus.

WeberHaus German Shepherds

From my interactions with her, I would highly recommend if your looking for a nice working companion.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Can check out Whirling Thunder also in Pittsburg KS. You would have to google the website. 

Or look here: Quality German Shepherds 

My pup came from here and I am pretty happy with her.


----------



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally found a breeder and put a deposit down. (rommelhaus.com) Finding a breeder was worse than buying a house. Very happy and we should have the puppy sometime in May.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! The pups look precious!


----------

